# 10mm injector grounding bolt



## ChippyMJ (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey guys, while doing a VCG replacement I have sadly broken 2 out of the 3 bolts that the injectors ground to. Anyone know where I can get some new ones and what the part number is?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

You might get the part number from RealOEM.com. Enter with your VIN-7, then search / browse to your part. Copy the BMW part number and search with a general purpose search engine. G00gle is not the best choice as they sell placement.


----------

